# HP pavilion dv4-2160us vs Hp pavilion dm4-1060us



## keoke

Hello everyone,

I am not very good with laptops.  I was thinking about buying one of these two laptops on newegg.com  its 700 for the dv4 and 750 for the dm4.  I was wondering what people thought of these laptops and if they were a good deal for the price.  I really only need them for school and some light gaming (starcraft 2 lol) so i was looking for a lighter one.  Also I was looking at the different core processors and was made to understand that the difference in the i5 and i7 processors was only really in that the i7 could be updated later as its the same model being used for the next generation so I am settling for the cheaper i5.  Is this right? Also I was looking at the specs and the only real difference I could find between the two was that the dm4 has more hard drive space.  Is there anything else I should be aware of between the two?  Thank you


----------



## 1shado1

HP sucks.  See below:

http://lifehacker.com/5524704/laptop+reliability-study-highlights-


----------



## russt93

I've had 5 HP laptops and they have all been fine apart from one. The graphics card died in it but this was a Nvidea problem and other brands suffered the same failures and HP were suing Nvidea over it.


----------



## 1shado1

Yes, that issue is well documented.  There have been other problems as well, such as heatsinks lifting from cpus.  I should have clarified by saying that HP has had reliability issues for the last couple of years, not neccesarily in the distant past, present, or the future.  

Here is an article where HP was rated somewhat middle of the road for other reasons this year:
http://www.laptopmag.com/mobile-life/scores-by-brand-best-brands.aspx

And yet another, where they score a "D":
http://smidgenpc.com/2010/04/23/the-best-laptop-brands-a-comprehensive-review/

Still seems best to steer clear for now.


----------

